# Looking to adopt any Homers



## Homer7728 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just starting off with pigeons. Would like to adopt some Homers for new loft.
Canada Ontario


----------



## Homer7728 (Dec 6, 2006)

Homer7728 said:


> Just starting off with pigeons. Would like to adopt some Homers for new loft.
> Canada Ontario


Any replies will be greatly appreciated. Thank You Homer7728


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I Have About 3 Pairs Of Homers That You Could Have If You Wanted To Pay The Shipping


Thanks Tripp


----------

